# Natural FET - calendar of events



## Staying hopeful (Sep 6, 2013)

I am currently waiting to start a FET, probably October time, after a failed fresh icsi cycle in May  

The consultant has said that as long as my next progesterone level test is 30 or above (?) she would prefer me to have a natural cycle. Could anybody explain to me what happens during a natural cycle please? At which point in your cycle do you start? What scans do you have? When would the transfer be etc? I really don't have a clue! 

Thank you!


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Not sure which clinic you're going to? I went abroad to serum Athens and here is mine

Cycle day 10 - first digital opk (I did opk's every 12 hrs btw as paranoid I'd miss the smiley face)
Day 11- opk's
Day 12 - opk's
Day 13 - opk's
Day 14 - opk's
Day 15 - opk's
Day 16 -   on opk appeared -  
Day 17 - caught flite to Athens - ovulated midnight
Day 18 - scan at clinic
Day 19 - chilled out at the pool
Day 20 - Transfer today midday


12 days later I tested and had a BFP with Identical twins, as you can see I did no scans until I got to Athens and have to say it was a very stress-free experience, hope you have the same x


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

There are two main ways you can do a natural fet . Either self test with opk as blondie did, or a triggered natural

I was scanned day 4 .it was supposed to be medicated but follicles already developing and oestrogen rising so I convinced clinic to let me do natural . Then days 9 and 13. By day 13 I had a large follicle over 25mm across. That night I took a pregnyl trigger shot as with ivf. I was scanned again the next day to ensure I hadn't ovulated in my own ( I hadn't but I was a bit paranoid and clinic humoured me ). I ovulated the day after so 40 hours after pregnyl shot. I also started progesterone then ( triggering means you need to supplement . Only down side but as I don't show up lh surge well on opk only option )

et was 5 days after ovulation so 1 week after pregnyl injection.

you need one or two lead follicles to do a natural cycle. Can be a bit of a gamble as you don't ovulate every cyxle and can have an lh surge without ovulating.  So I think most clinics like a scan about day 9 - 11 to check there is a follicle present.

some clinics scan and check bloods daily from cd 10 

my cycle is usually 26 to 28 days ling and I usually surge day 11-14 and have a luteal phase of 12 to 14 days

hope that helps.

ps the reason they want a progesterone over 30 is to show you have ovulated and have a corpus luteum

good luck


----------



## Staying hopeful (Sep 6, 2013)

Thank you for your responses! I hadn't realised there were two approaches. I'm not sure which one our clinic does. Blondie71 I am being treated at the Coventry Reproductive Centre, which is in the Midlands, so not abroad. We are lucky enough to receive one round of treatment on the NHS and up to 3 FET if any embryos are frozen. Whilst our cycle was unsuccessful we were lucky enough to have 1 frostie!


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

one is all you need x


----------



## Nikki0579 (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi StayingHopeful

I have just completed a natural FET and I had a scan on day 10 and again on day 14.  They are looking for a lead follicle to be growing and ready to ovulate on your own accord.

Scan 1: Endometrium lining 8mm Lead Follicle: 18mm
Scan 2: Endo lining 11mm Lead Follicle: 24mm

At the second scan they said that I would ovulate naturally in the next 36 hours consequently I surged the following morning.  I would say that I tested for my surge 2x a day once in the morning and again late afternoon, early eve!!!

I have a 31/32 day cycle and I surged on day 16!!

My progesterone levels are ok but I still have cyclogest 2x a day just to help. x x


----------



## zozo_lou (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi StayingHopeful, 

Sounds like we're at similar stages. Had a failed fresh ICSI at the end of May & have been booked for (provisionally) the w/c 13th Oct for FET. 

Not sure of the procedure? I have all of the medication delivered (diff medication to last time, don't have menopur but have some other drugs instead. 

I can feel AF trying to rear her ugly head today so looks like we're about to start the whole process again because I think I need to start taking the pill again on day 2 of cycle! 

Fingers crossed  it works for u, heart breaking wen it doesn't work isn't it? 

Xx


----------

